
9 Ways To Jumpstart Your Writing Goal (Surprisingly applicable to programming.) - getp
http://www.dumblittleman.com/2008/03/9-ways-to-jumpstart-your-writing-goal.html
======
dreish
I would add a tenth (to get us to one of those lists of ten we all love so
much): the martini method that I discussed using here with a very low bar:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=121576>

